# Salafist MP demands Egypt ban on porn sites



## hhaddad

A Salafist Member of Parliament (MP), Younis Mkhion, requested on Monday that an urgent briefing be put before the People's Assembly calling for a block on all pornographic sites in Egypt's internet network, according to the official Salafist Nour Party website.
"These sites spread evil among different sects of the Egyptian society," said Mkhion in his request, "its content is criminalised by Egyptian law as well as being a breach of religious beliefs and social values and morals." The Salafist MP also stated that blocking pornography sites should not be considered a breach of freedom of speech.
If a majority in parliament agree with Mkhion's demand, the Ministry of Communications will be entitled to enforce the ban.
The Salafist Nour party secured approximately 25 per cent of the seats in Egypt's first parliament since Mubarak's ouster.
The beliefs of the ultra-conservative Islamist party are regarded by many seculars as a threat to free speech and personal freedoms. However, it is expected that the Islamist dominated parliament will not object to the ban. Across various social media platforms, many Egyptians have expressed their fears that blocking these websites might open the door to political and religious bans of other media as well as the Internet. 

Salafist MP demands Egypt ban on porn sites - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


They're trying to close all the doors to freedom of choice with what the people want to do. After all sex eduaction in Egypt is practically zero so the teenagers use the net.


----------



## Sonrisa

First the bikinis and now the sites. These people seem to spend a great deal of time thinking about women bodies, when they should be concentrating in more pressing issues surely.


----------



## marimar

IMO that's the first sensible thing they've come up with since the revolution. The less pornographic rubbish in the world, the better.


----------



## MaidenScotland

A few years ago I read a graph on country porn hits...

Egypt came top 
Bangladesh second..

Can't remember who came third.

but yes the less porn about the better.. it might make using an internet here more pleasant,


----------



## hhaddad

marimar said:


> IMO that's the first sensible thing they've come up with since the revolution. The less pornographic rubbish in the world, the better.


I think the problem is not porno on the net but censorship of content by bigots is not the solution to free speech and media content. Don't forget these are the guys that also say video clips on the tv are haram and football ,statues,photos etc. etc. etc.I suppose all the paintings hanging in the Tate and the Louvre are also haram.

When we say freedom of the media I remember we had to fight for it in the U.K. in the sixties to get off of the BBC stuffed shirt policies and help the pirates.

Porn has been there since the 1800s in some form or another.Now I don't support porn butt I think we should be free to judge for ourselves what we look at or what we don't point.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> I think the problem is not porno on the net but censorship of content by bigots is not the solution to free speech and media content. Don't forget these are the guys that also say video clips on the tv are haram and football ,statues,photos etc. etc. etc.I suppose all the paintings hanging in the Tate and the Louvre are also haram.
> 
> When we say freedom of the media I remember we had to fight for it in the U.K. in the sixties to get off of the BBC stuffed shirt policies and help the pirates.
> 
> Porn has been there since the 1800s in some form or another.Now I don't support porn butt I think we should be free to judge for ourselves what we look at or what we don't point.




Your right.. I just didn't think about that way but porn has been around much longer.. drawings before photos


----------



## aykalam

it's funny that most people think of porn as naked women. Surely there's guys (both **** and hetero) involved too? 

The way I see it, if I don't like it I won't use it, but who am I to tell other people how to enjoy themselves? 

"There is no such thing as part freedom" NM


----------



## Pomegranite

the people who are really into that kind of thing will just use a proxy to get around any ban.


----------



## Sonrisa

Pomegranite said:


> the people who are really into that kind of thing will just use a proxy to get around any ban.


Exactly. 

And how do you define pornography? Naked bodies? A particularly sensual scene in a regular movie? 

Anyone who has lived in the Gulf countries for a number of years will tell what is censorship like according to their standars. Whatching a simple movie can get confusing when half of it has been cut. 

I remember, when I was pregnant in Qatar, I boght a book about pregnancy and birth only to find that someone (the authorities, presumably) had gone all over the book with the black marker and their scisors. THe actual photos of the birth were estrange, someone had skillfully covered the vagina, but I could still see the bloody head of the baby coming out of something

No wonder elective cesarean was the norm there, probably everyone thought the babies were popping out of their noses. 

I'm all for making violent, explicit or degrading images and content unaccesible, here or elswhere, but I suspect that we have different views of what is acceptable and what not.


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> I'm all for making violent, explicit or degrading images and content unaccesible, here or elswhere, but I suspect that we have different views of what is acceptable and what not.


yep. and don't forget according to most of these talking beards, us Western women already go out "naked" in the streets. So where do you put the boundaries in the New Egypt? 

Like someone pointed out above, classic art is full of naked bodies, are we not to have access to that either? might as well shut down all modern telecomms and go back to the Middle Ages


----------



## MaidenScotland

Where did I put my abaya.


----------



## hhaddad

Haven't you noticed that several film channels on nilesat have started cutting the swearing in american films the last few months.


----------



## canuck2010

I like how they censor in Pakistan, they just black out the scene when anyone kisses or gets 'too close'.


----------



## expatagogo

hhaddad said:


> Haven't you noticed that several film channels on nilesat have started cutting the swearing in american films the last few months.


No, but I have noticed my salon girls can't manage to take their eyes off of the new belly dancing channel.


----------



## Whitedesert

I hear all of this, but we all know what genuine porn is, and if all those sites are closed, world-wide I would be a very very happy man. I do not fall for the argument that it is about free choice. Porn is addictive, it is like smoking but with even worse consequences. It reduces females (mostly) to objects of lust and reduces the men who are hooked on porn to inadequote males with extremely low self esteem, who then can not face "real" woman and fall into a spiral of self hate that never stops. That is the real face of porn. Freedom of speech? No. Porn causes spiritual emptiness, and turns males into useless edifaces of society. It is a real evil, and comes directly from hell itself.


----------



## hhaddad

Whitedesert said:


> I hear all of this, but we all know what genuine porn is, and if all those sites are closed, world-wide I would be a very very happy man. I do not fall for the argument that it is about free choice. Porn is addictive, it is like smoking but with even worse consequences. It reduces females (mostly) to objects of lust and reduces the men who are hooked on porn to inadequote males with extremely low self esteem, who then can not face "real" woman and fall into a spiral of self hate that never stops. That is the real face of porn. Freedom of speech? No. Porn causes spiritual emptiness, and turns males into useless edifaces of society. It is a real evil, and comes directly from hell itself.


I think you've misunderstood that we are all mostly against true porn but the question here is what is their translation of the meaning of the word. I think their translation is that any thing that shows either nudity or semi nudity is classified as porn it's not restricted to sex only.
If you have lived in Saudi Arabia you would understand how far this type of censorship goes. Your watching an Arabic film and there's a scene with a belly dancer and it's cut out.That to all sense of the word is not porn.
The newspapers are censored also any bare arms or legs are blacked out with a felt marker.
Also this is the start of something bigger as I see it it's the thin edge of the wedge to overall censorship of the media. In Mubarak's days the television put an announcement on the screen at prayer times these days the cut the programme completely at the time of prayers even the News.


----------



## Whitedesert

hhaddad said:


> I think you've misunderstood that we are all mostly against true porn but the question here is what is their translation of the meaning of the word. I think their translation is that any thing that shows either nudity or semi nudity is classified as porn it's not restricted to sex only.
> If you have lived in Saudi Arabia you would understand how far this type of censorship goes. Your watching an Arabic film and there's a scene with a belly dancer and it's cut out.That to all sense of the word is not porn.
> The newspapers are censored also any bare arms or legs are blacked out with a felt marker.
> Also this is the start of something bigger as I see it it's the thin edge of the wedge to overall censorship of the media. In Mubarak's days the television put an announcement on the screen at prayer times these days the cut the programme completely at the time of prayers even the News.


 I started of by saying that all of us knows what real porn is, and I wanted to keep the attention on that, not what deviant religious dinosaurs think it is. They will twist anything into something, like the guy who said woman should not buy cucumbers because it will lead to them lusting. Clearly anybody who comes up with something like this has serious issues with sexuality and no possible balanced view is possible. I just did not want us to create the impression that because porn is perhaps getting hijacked, it means we should forget what it really is, and what damage it is doing to our so open free speech society. I am not concerned with them, they will fall into there own hell all by themselves, but we have a gaping one looming like Damocles sword over our heads as a community that should know a lot better.


----------



## DeadGuy

marimar said:


> IMO that's the first sensible thing they've come up with since the revolution. The less pornographic rubbish in the world, the better.


True.......

But also, the less the idiots that want everyone to behave according to their own views in the world, just cause they think they're better than EVERYONE else, the better.......


----------



## jojo

Is this banning just gonna make Egyptians evenmore rampant out on the streets?? At least they can get their "cheap thrills" in the privacy of their own homes???!

I personally would like to see more controls on banning violence - and not just in Egypt!

Jo xxx


----------



## DeadGuy

jojo said:


> Is this banning just gonna make Egyptians evenmore rampant out on the streets?? At least they can get their "cheap thrills" in the privacy of their own homes???!
> 
> I personally would like to see more controls on banning violence - and not just in Egypt!
> 
> Jo xxx


Of course harassment is ONLY the girls' fault, so it got nothing to do with porns 

Besides........The countries that banned the nasty stuff have basically "gained" only 2 things:

1- A black market for the bloody stuff, and for the software(s) that bypasses the ban.
2- Increased number of homosexuals. (I know I know, there are NO gays in Egypt :lol.


----------



## expatagogo

This is only the beginning. First, ban the nasty stuff, the stuff everyone can agree on. Then, move on to the next nasty stuff, and the next, and the next.

Personally, as a woman, I would rather they ban the disgusting displays of women's lingerie in store fronts. As much flack as we take in the west for being heathens, that would never fly there. Really, must the bondage gear be in the window?


----------



## PoleDancer

expatagogo said:


> I would rather they ban the disgusting displays of women's lingerie in store fronts. As much flack as we take in the west for being heathens, that would never fly there. Really, must the bondage gear be in the window?


Well except not all 'the west' is quite so










as the country to which you are probably basing that statement on.


----------



## expatagogo

PoleDancer said:


> Well except not all 'the west' is quite so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the country to which you are probably basing that statement on.


I'd have to agree with you on that one.


----------

